# Ambient temp



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

There is a small hole where the temp sensor pops into place on the bumper. The pig tail came off of the sensor and is routed toward the driver side fender where it connects to another harness. Hope that helps. If I can find the exploded diagram, I'll post it here.


----------



## Cruzer 2 (Mar 3, 2020)

Fireworks234 said:


> There is a small hole where the temp sensor pops into place on the bumper. The pig tail came off of the sensor and is routed toward the driver side fender where it connects to another harness. Hope that helps. If I can find the exploded diagram, I'll post it here.
> View attachment 285743





Fireworks234 said:


> There is a small hole where the temp sensor pops into place on the bumper. The pig tail came off of the sensor and is routed toward the driver side fender where it connects to another harness. Hope that helps. If I can find the exploded diagram, I'll post... it here.
> View attachment 285743


There is the harness that runs on to of the bumper bar does the pigtail come off that? that schematic shows it does but I can't find any place that it should come out Thanks for any help it is appreciated


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

From what we could tell (when a friend's ambient temp sensor disappeared on the highway) the pig tail was routed down low and around to the driver side of the bumper. We don't believe it was actually attached to the bumper bar but was lower than that. Sorry if that's not very helpful.


----------

